# realoading lead shot



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

what's the fastest speeds that you can load lead safely?kind of curious how much you've guys have pushed the limit.

thanks!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

For lead I would say around 1400 fps.I regularly reload 1 3/8 oz lead at 1330 for late season pheasants.It really smacks them.


----------

